# Firearms and Shooting > Shooting >  Sparrowhawk Range

## Cowboy06

Targets from 100m to 2000m 
All calibers up to 50cal
Range open 10-3 on the second Saturday of the month.
Range fees $50
Located in Albury area on certified range. 
Check sparrowhawknz for details and booking.
Accommodation available.
Training available.

Also Sparrowhawk Long Rifle Match on 25-26 August. Magnum and Non Magnum classes.

----------


## Dermastor

That's a better range fee for the day. All the best guys see you in late August for the shoot.

----------


## 257weatherby

Got the container dug in yet?

----------


## Cowboy06

No we’re trying to find one for the square range first for the pistol club. Need to be the summer before could even attempt getting a container out there.

----------


## blair993

great news. now just need some free time.

----------


## 300_BLK

Great facility

----------


## Dreamer

I was keen as to go and have a look at this range. Still waiting for a reply to my email though...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

No dreamers allowed  :Psmiley:

----------


## chainsaw

looks like a real nice set up. Only thing I'd suggest after looking at the website and stated ranges is to add some LR gongs between the 1000m and 2km marks.  A 1300 or 1500 m gong would be a good add if the topography allows.

----------


## Dreamer

> No dreamers allowed


Come on bro, gong shootings all I've got at the moment  :Thumbsup:

----------


## blair993

there is one at a mile. Was hard to see misses so were going to clean it up around the target. Thought i got a hit on it with the 260 but it was through the strap. couldn't see any trace or misses at the time.

----------


## chalkeye

I'll miss the August shoot but hope to visit in September! Looks great!

----------


## Cowboy06

@Dreamer Did you get nick to reply to you. Hes over on the west coast at the moment all his emails go through the computer so he wont get to them till the weekend. 
Shooting schools coming up in September.

----------


## chalkeye

> Shooting schools coming up in September.



Would love some more details.

----------


## Cowboy06

Go to the sparrowhawk.co.nz page and have a look. The courses are on there, plus the range and the matches. Email nick if you want more info. The instructors there were trained at gun site in a number of disciplines, rifle shotgun and pistol. Nick is also ex military.

----------


## Dreamer

@Cowboy06 No reply as of yet. I sent it on the 11th July.

----------


## Cowboy06

Ok I’ll get onto him.

----------


## Cowboy06

Range open next Saturday 10-3

----------


## gadgetman

> Range open next Saturday 10-3


I'm booked in with TimeRider.

----------


## Cowboy06

Cool hope to see you guys there.

----------


## blair993

i should be there too.

----------


## gadgetman

Could  @Cowboy06 or  @blair993 PM directions for Saturday please?

----------


## blair993

yeap will do.

----------


## Steelisreal

A friend and I are going too. Google maps seems a little confused about Blainslie Road?
 @blair993 - could you please PM me the directions as well? Cheers!

----------


## Cowboy06

Have you booked with nick and he will give you directions

----------


## Cowboy06

Go to albury. Turn up towards the hills on chamberlain rd. Follow that all the way to the end. You have to veer left twice where the road splits.
You will go over the cattle stop at Shenley station. From there you head up the hill and over into the next valley to the range.

----------


## blair993

I emailed him yesterday. What time you going in @Cowboy06? Might need a ride up the hill.

----------


## Steelisreal

Yep have booked in with Nick. Didn't get directions but it seems fairly straight forward! 

Depending on which car we are able to bring down there might be some heavily armed hitchhikers thumbing a ride over to the range. Or having a nice walk  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Cowboy06

A bit far to walk. I’m not sure what time as I’ve got some soccer with the kids but I’ll ask nick about running you up I’m the truck. Shaun wanted a ride too.

----------


## gadgetman

> Yep have booked in with Nick. Didn't get directions but it seems fairly straight forward! 
> 
> Depending on which car we are able to bring down there might be some heavily armed hitchhikers thumbing a ride over to the range. Or having a nice walk


Can get you guys there with us if you like.

----------


## blair993



----------


## gadgetman

> Attachment 92724


I've seen the movies. The bad guys are always in the black vehicle. We'll be the good guys in the white one that don't need to hide their faces. Brilliant how the Thespians have to have everything colour coded.

Looked liked they just unbolted the gear from their old GQ and slapped it onto the new QU other than the bumpers.

----------


## outdoorlad

@gadgetman take a few photos of the set up down there so we can all see what the range is like.

----------


## gadgetman

> @gadgetman take a few photos of the set up down there so we can all see what the range is like.


Will do.

----------


## gonetropo

> I've seen the movies. The bad guys are always in the black vehicle. We'll be the good guys in the white one that don't need to hide their faces. Brilliant how the Thespians have to have everything colour coded.
> 
> Looked liked they just unbolted the gear from their old GQ and slapped it onto the new QU other than the bumpers.


i just watched a black thespian movie..............ohhh..........thespian.

----------


## gadgetman

There's a few pics on their website.

https://www.sparrowhawk.co.nz/our-facilities

----------


## gadgetman

> i just watched a black thespian movie..............ohhh..........thespian.


Well they're the ones that put superhero's in tights with undies on the outside. Full of Thespians and those bright colourful people.

----------


## gadgetman

Fantastic day out with @TimeRider for some aromatherapy. She's not the fastest onto the targets, but when she does she is unrelenting. 

400m ring, ring, ring
600m ring, ring, ring
800m thud, 'aim for right edge, bit of breeze', ring, ring, ring
900m 'aim for right side again, ring, ring, ring
1000m wind on some windage, thud, ring, ring, thud, ring, ring.
Where's the next target? Couldn't. Find it in the scope at 1600m, will have to work on that.

I managed to eventually get out and ring the 800m gong a few times.

----------


## BRADS

> Fantastic day out with @TimeRider for some aromatherapy. She's not the fastest onto the targets, but when she does she is unrelenting. 
> 
> 400m ring, ring, ring
> 600m ring, ring, ring
> 800m thud, 'aim for right edge, bit of breeze', ring, ring, ring
> 900m 'aim for right side again, ring, ring, ring
> 1000m wind on some windage, thud, ring, ring, thud, ring, ring.
> Where's the next target? Couldn't. Find it in the scope at 1600m, will have to work on that.
> 
> I managed to eventually get out and ring the 800m gong a few times.


Great stuff
How does the gong set up compare to here Gadgetman ?

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## gadgetman

> Great stuff
> How does the gong set up compare to here Gadgetman ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Pretty similar set up so us relative noobs, only our third time shooting targets over 100m, were familiar enough to get on with the job. The targets were at metric distances which was good since I'd put metric numbers in the app.

TR is keen to do a repeat.

----------


## gadgetman

One thing the Sparrowhawk range lacked today, that you had @BRADS, was the suppressor cooler.  :Wink:

----------


## Cowboy06



----------


## Cowboy06

These are all the permanents. There are a few temporary ones to put out. Were going to add some smaller ones at some of the distances soon, aswell as some on the airstrip between 1000 and 1600

----------


## Cowboy06

Thanks to you guys for coming out to day, you all seemed to get plenty of rounds off.

----------


## blair993

Great day out. @TimeRider the 1600 target is a bit hard to find . even harder to hit it turns out. where is your other photo @Cowboy06 ?

----------


## blair993

@Steelisreal did you get some photos too?

----------


## Steelisreal

Here's Martin from the UK practicing for the 'Rough and Ready with a possibility of rapid fire' class at the next long range comp! 400 metres with open battle sights and he was ringing the steel about 8/10 times with shitty surplus ammo. I think it put a bigger grin on his face than his other fancy rifles...  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Steelisreal

@blair993 I sure did! Here's a general down the line shot with some guy with a back to front rifle that kept lobbing brass at me

----------


## chalkeye

Looks great! Can't wait to check it out. What size are the targets?

----------


## Steelisreal

More shooty stuff and a nice late afternoon pic from the top of the hill on the way out. 

It was a brilliant day at a fantastic spot. Can't wait to go back again. Might need a 20MOA rail and rings as I was only able to dial up to 600m. Bugger. I also lack one of those pretty Christmas tree/modern industrial art type reticles which made hold over at 800 a bit erratic. Still bloody good fun though!

----------


## Cowboy06

Just a reminder, the Sparrowhawk Long Rifle Match is on 25/26 August. There are still a couple of spots left. Its a great chance to test yourself and try some things you wouldnt usually do in practice. No one cares how good or bad you shoot, they are all focused on their own shooting. A good time to catch up with some likeminded people, with plenty of social time. Even if you scored a zero it would be a big learning experience. Dont let fear of failure stop you from having a go. Failure is not trying.
Registrations on the sparrowhawk.co.nz website

----------


## Dreamer

I may get to experience it for myself... one day perhaps?? if I ever get a reply to my email...

----------


## gadgetman

> I may get to experience it for myself... one day perhaps?? if I ever get a reply to my email...


Send Nick a text to his cell, that seems to work fine.

----------


## gadgetman

I wish I'd taken a camera camera rather than just the cell phone camera. Oh well, next time.

----------


## Cowboy06

He told me he’d replied to it, it maybe spamming.

----------


## Dreamer

Nope. Checked that repeatedly...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Cowboy06

I talked to him before he’d definitely sent one to you. Maybe try a txt to him

----------


## Cowboy06

The range is open on Saturday. 10-2 or 3 ish
I’ll put up a few pics and the odd video from the match a week ago once I get the pictures sent to me.

----------


## blair993

will put up some too.

----------


## blair993



----------


## blair993



----------


## longrange308

> Attachment 92834
> 
> More shooty stuff and a nice late afternoon pic from the top of the hill on the way out. 
> 
> It was a brilliant day at a fantastic spot. Can't wait to go back again. Might need a 20MOA rail and rings as I was only able to dial up to 600m. Bugger. I also lack one of those pretty Christmas tree/modern industrial art type reticles which made hold over at 800 a bit erratic. Still bloody good fun though!Attachment 92835



Don’t trust that fellow in the green , dodgy as

----------


## Cowboy06

Range is open tomorrow (Saturday) meet at 9.30 to 9.45am at the yard. 

The range will most likely be closed for calving for October and November at this stage.
I will inform if it is open or not.

----------


## blair993

@Cowboy how was the shoot?

----------


## outlander

> Attachment 94364


Isn't that brilliant. The South Island really is New Zealand. Lucky buggers.

----------


## Cowboy06

The range day was good Blair, we had 10 people. Nice bit of wind. Some of the guys from gun city chch turned up to have a look at the end. Nick is a bout to invest in some magnetospeed t1000 hit indicators. We’ve also got a trying target to make up for November. And a few more smaller targets to go up. 

All info and prices are up for schools  through to the end of January. 
The range at this stage will be open in November hopefully but will be the 1st or 3rd weekend of the month. As there is a match in Reefton and I think there is the Toby shoot on on the 2nd weekend. 

Nick had also invested a small fortune in automatic clay Traps and is planning to have a course for corporate and stag doo type events by the end of the year.

Any more info she sparrowhawknz on their web or on Facebook.

----------


## Cowboy06

Supposed to be trueing target, set at 800m which will have a 3” strip through the middle so you can see if your dope is high or low so you can true up bullet BC to your rifle.

----------


## DLW

Do you know if it will be open the second Saturday in December?

----------


## blair993

they doing this on the 17th
Practical Rifle Course

Practical Rifle is for those who want a comprehensive course in the essential elements of field rifle-craft, especially useful for hunters and those emplyed in pest control. Whether a novice or a shooter who wants to enhance existing skills, this course will challenge and strengthen your marksmanship where it really counts -- in the field. The class will provide a thorough understanding of exterior and terminal ballistics at ranges from 25 to 300m, and students will learn to hit quickly from standing, kneeling, squatting, sitting and prone positions. You will shoot in simulators paralleling conditions in the field, with an emphasis on quick target acquisition at extended and unknown ranges. By the end of your course, if you can see it, you’ll probably be able to hit it – on demand and under time pressure.

----------


## Cowboy06

@DWL yes the range is open on the 2nd Saturday in December. 
Blair is referring to November.

----------


## Steelisreal

> @DWL yes the range is open on the 2nd Saturday in December. 
> Blair is referring to November.


Is the Open day still going to be the 24th of November this month? Is the format and price the same as the September one? i.e. $50.00 for the day 10am to 3 pm?

Cheers, Marc

----------


## Cowboy06

Yes the range is open again all same as usual. 24th November. 
The next range day in December is 8th. 

I am going to put entries up for the 
Rifle Ranch, King of the Range ELR match soon on the 2nd of February. 
Targets from 1km to 2km
There will be products to check out from some different retailers to do with long range. Rifles, optics, bipods, targets etc
There will also be a can and milk bottle target match. The range will be open all day so once the match is done people are free to shoot what they like aswell as a venison barbeque.

----------


## blair993

Bit moist today?

----------


## Cowboy06

Range open on saturday

----------


## Cowboy06

Range day on Saturday. Check out the Sparrowhawknz Facebook page or the website. 
Rifle Ranch King of the Range entries open. 2nd February. 
Some gear to check out at the match from Zeiss, Gunsnz, Pracmed, Christensen, and Rifle Ranch Targets.
Check the web and Facebook pages on Sparrowhawknz.

----------


## Cowboy06

Sparrowhawknz range is open again on Saturday, next up is the KOTR match 2nd August.

----------


## Cowboy06

Just to correct the ELR king of the Range is on the 2nd February

----------


## muzr257

Was a good day with 25 shooters attending - weather was great but with very tricky wind.

----------


## Bigash

> Was a good day with 25 shooters attending - weather was great but with very tricky wind.


Really enjoyed the day out!
Thanks to all envolved


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Matt2308

Great day out, good bunch of guys and even managed to connect with a few targets.

----------


## Uplandstalker

Yeah, great day, hosted in a amazing location and with good people. I was spotting only, buy next time intend to be loping bricks down range!

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## blair993

was a fun day and i think it will only get better. the wind is tricky there. Plenty of cool kit on the line too. reading some of the King of 2 mile info they havn't had a 338 hit at 2000yards in the comp yet so are now making it 375 and up. Had a few 338's hit at 2000m in the weekend.

----------


## Cowboy06

Well we are at a lot lower altitude. At 2km We had 6 with 338. 1 with a 50 bmg, 3 with a 375 CT and 1 first round hit with a 6.5x55 AI and 1 Blair with a .260. 12 hits in total. Danny got 3 from 5 with the 375. John and I got 2 from 5 with 338 lapua and the others got 1 each.

----------


## blair993

lower alt should make it harder not easier. 2000yards only 1828m as well.

----------


## Cowboy06

Sparrowhawknz range open on Saturday.

----------


## blair993

Sparrowhawk have put out entry forms for the next match too.25th may

----------


## Beaker

> Well we are at a lot lower altitude. At 2km We had 6 with 338. 1 with a 50 bmg, 3 with a 375 CT and 1 first round hit with a 6.5x55 AI and 1 Blair with a .260. 12 hits in total. Danny got 3 from 5 with the 375. John and I got 2 from 5 with 338 lapua and the others got 1 each.


6.5 is where it's at!  :Have A Nice Day: 

And not the first time a 6.5 hits before a 338 ...... @Rushy ....  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Rushy

> 6.5 is where it's at! 
> 
> And not the first time a 6.5 hits before a 338 ...... @Rushy ....


I’ll tell my mummy if you keep picking on me.  Ha ha ha ha. Seriously though, one of the better demonstrations of consistent accuracy I have seen at long range was with a 6.5. And no it wasn’t you Beaker.

----------

